

OpenSolaris Governing Board mulls forking - piratesahoyahoy
http://www.goodgearguide.com.au/article/343315/opensolaris_leaders_unnerved_by_oracle_silence/

======
wmf
Some people wanted a board that wasn't beholden to Sun, but maybe they got
more than they bargained for: a board that's completely disconnected from the
development of the project it supposedly governs.

Also, doesn't OpenSolaris have public Hg repos and nightly builds?

